
Same-Sex Married Couples Have Higher Income Than Opposite-Sex Married Couples - apsec112
https://www.census.gov/library/stories/2020/09/same-sex-married-couples-have-higher-income-than-opposite-sex-married-couples.html
======
PaulHoule
There are the attributes: same-sex, opposite-sex and married vs not-married
for couples.

What if same-sex couples have more hassle getting married, and that higher
income same-sex couples are more likely to progress from not-married to
married than low income same sex couples?

------
sharemywin
I be curious if more same sex couples are childless and there for make more
money.

------
speedgoose
"correlation does not imply causation"

One simple guess : same-sex couples are located more in cities than country
side. Income in cities are higher.

~~~
rbecker
You don't think this implies deeply rooted, systemic discrimination against
opposite-sex marriage?

Edit: Corrected same-sex to opposite-sex, which is what I meant to write.

~~~
sharemywin
I don't see how higher income is an outcome of discrimination?

~~~
Grazester
I think he is implying same sex couples live in cities because in more rural
areas they would be discriminated against

